# The underwater footage I promised



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

So after the 4th time of taking the setup out to capture some underwater footage, I finally have it!
I tell ya'll what, if you happen to set up near me, you can always tell when a fish is around me cuz I am sad to say that I giggle like a schoolboy with a cute litte girl walkin by.
It makes it like a video game now...u just sit there and watch the fish inhale and hopefully set the hook.
Some of you are going to wonder...what the heck is wrong with you...why can't you catch those dang fish??? Trust me...every time they put it in their mouth and spit it out I think of Orvis's term, "eat it you dirty fish!"
Anywho, enjoy the footage. Who's goin to the berry with me this weekend??? (Orvis might be in!)
[youtube:3l3du4rm]http://www.youtube.com/v/yHLNcCBcLDU&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3l3du4rm]
[youtube:3l3du4rm]http://www.youtube.com/v/uUHFBh33FvA&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3l3du4rm]
[youtube:3l3du4rm]http://www.youtube.com/v/pBnSYN_DgGI&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:3l3du4rm]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Purty cool! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Now THAT was AWESOME!!! Great footage! Thanks for sharing. I find it so interesting to see the fish this way. Its crazy to see how active the fish can be, yet how hard it is to catch them. Makes sense now why I missed so many fish up at the Berry on Presidents' Day.


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff right there! Thats fun watching that, i can imagine really being there watching! thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

That is some sweet stuff. What type of cam are you using? I would not mind getting my hands on one of those.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That is really cool! It's crazy how many bites you're getting. Tricky little fish sure can spit the hook. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way cool!

Were you in a school of planters then? I thought I saw some parr marks. Plus, that hole looked huge in comparison.

Awesome video.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pretty sweet.... looks like it takes a pretty sensitive touch to hook those fish just right. Thats cool that they were all just kinda milling around until the bait came back down.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

That would be so much fun. Thanks for taking the time to make the video and post it for us!


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Little bit of advice if you go underwater camera route...they come with different options and the most important one to me is that direction finder. The first time I used it i just dropped it down and tried finding my bait and it was tough. Then I pulled the camera back up the hole and aimed it at my other hole to get a general idea what north-south-east-west I was at and then put the camera back down and turned the cord and there it was. Another thing of interest is the monitor too. I have to be inside of my tent to see it very well. I won't even bring the camera and try to look at it outside unless you bring something to cover it and block the sun out. Water depth and sun also make a huge difference on how well u see the bottom. Just my 2cents
Also...if you want to see my set up, you can see the pics from my other post:

strawberry,presidents and valentines, and lessons learned


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

That looks like a lot of fun, thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Rodz&Riflez (Feb 16, 2009)

That just makes me all giddy inside


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

What day were you heading up this weekend?


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool fishing vids!! Thanks for posting, way better than pics!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

looks ike you found the mother load there. that was prett dang cool. thanks


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice video there. I have the aqua-vu & have the exact same problem. I can NEVER set the hook while looking at the screen. I have to look away because 9 out of 10 times i pull it right out of their mouths. It can be a blast to watch when theres fish around. Orvis is the king of setting the hook on that thing :lol:


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Headed up to the berry this saturday morn if anyone wants to meet me there. Got a snowmobile too and might even be nice and buzz ya to the holes. (orvis?) 
I guarantee there will not be fish hangin around like that though. The most I have seen around my bait at one time at the berry is 6. Talk about exhilarating though. Seein those big ones really get excited. Sho is fun!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

HOW COOL IS THAT :wink:


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Great look at what really goes on down there...Thanks!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Really Really Cool. Thanks


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Could you feel all those bites? I wonder how often they inhale and spit it without us ever feeling them. Cool footage.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry no can do my little girl's birthday party is on Saturday, if I was married to your wife she would let me go but that won't fly with Mrs Orvis1. Have fun up there!


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that is very cool . Thanks for showing it


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

that was pretty interesting to watch, i always wondered what the fish did when a bait was dropped in their area. now i know, thanx.

kind of weird watching that fish reappear from the world outside the water. one second nothing, then bam there he is swimming along like nothing happened

how good are these cameras in the summer? how long is the cable?
and have you ever used it to locate a lunker?


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

It is difficult to see a lunker because depth perception kinda throws you off. The camera I bought is just some knock off brand I got from ebay and paid around 170 for it. It had more features like water temp and direction finder and also the video out which is what I really wanted so I could record it. 
I have been surprised that nobody has asked me where I was fishing for those fish.
Should I do a pollto see if you can tell how big those fishy's were?
No poll..I don't wanna answer all.
So here are your answers. 
Those fish are dinks...I am talkin 6-7 inches. That was at tibble fork last saturday. There are some bigger, 13-14 inchers in there but it is difficult to tell when you have so many fish mezmorizin ya.
I have used my camera at strawberry many times and it is difficult to tell that those fish are any larger than the ones in this particular post. 
I will try getting some strawberry footage that is not dark and ya'll can be the judge.
Just remember, I was getting footage so ya'll could see fish underwater...even though they were dinks!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hats off :mrgreen: ...I don't want to be a PITA but questions... :?: :?: 

What was the camera? (aquaview??)

What was the software for the video? (Pinnacle Studio??)

You are a brave soul to take out the laptop...you did take a laptop out correct... :| :| 

I really enjoyed watching those...again 'Hats Off' and thanks for sharing...way cool... 8) 8)


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

way cool,,,,, thanks for a unique look underwater that most of us would have never seen.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome footage. You are the man! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------

